# SH Week In Review Podcasts



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

Every week or so we aim to have three hosts go through some popular threads. Hopefully a thread creator can do a guest spot also.

Here is our first one. 

Note: We had technical difficulties and the sound suffered a fair bit. We have worked them out, so Episode 2 will be better quality.


----------



## davtash (Mar 28, 2021)

luddite said:


> Every week or so we aim to have three hosts go through some popular threads. Hopefully a thread creator can do a guest spot also.
> 
> Here is our first one.
> 
> Note: We had technical difficulties and the sound suffered a fair bit. We have worked them out, so Episode 2 will be better quality.



Great blog but keep it short, no Martin length and stay focused dont move about ,(smiley)


----------



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

davtash said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Every week or so we aim to have three hosts go through some popular threads. Hopefully a thread creator can do a guest spot also.
> ...



Yeah, we noticed that also. It was 2h  long but was edited down to 45 mins. I think a good 20 - 30 minutes is a nice length.

We have to tighten up on the format for sure!

We are also on the hunt for host's ;-)


----------



## davtash (Mar 28, 2021)

luddite said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...



Give me a try if you like


luddite said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...



Yes could be interested


----------



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

davtash said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > davtash said:
> ...




Send a message to @Oracle in https://stolenhistory.net/misc/login-chat (anyone else who is interested in talking about a new thread or hosting then reach out in chat also)


----------



## davtash (Mar 28, 2021)

davtash said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > davtash said:
> ...



No expert but would like to do a thread on the Beatles as per beethoven and re the whole popular music scene. Ie what us music per se? Even the birds in the morning. Now I only listen to BBC Radio 3. Live in Uzbekistan but only radio 3. Yet classical uzbek music does the same for me. Can't understand the words but listen. Maybe the same Tartarian, Samarkhand just down the road.


----------



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

davtash said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...



You better hurry, I'm going to after I do Bach haha


----------



## Oracle (Mar 28, 2021)

davtash said:


> Give me a try if you like


Fantastic. Any more brave souls?
Please use the chat to message me as I usually have it on, not on-site messages as I'm not  logged in much here at the moment due to being busy.
https://stolenhistory.net/misc/login-chat

I've created a chatroom there for joining the hosting team.
Look in the left menu for Week in Review podcast channel and join to express interest.


----------



## davtash (Mar 28, 2021)

luddite said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > davtash said:
> ...





luddite said:


> Every week or so we aim to have three hosts go through some popular threads. Hopefully a thread creator can do a guest spot also.
> 
> Here is our first one.
> 
> Note: We had technical difficulties and the sound suffered a fair bit. We have worked them out, so Episode 2 will be better quality.



Please give me the reference to not believing anything written down. Super


----------



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

davtash said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > davtash said:
> ...



@MgvdT said it.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 31, 2021)

Great effort and thanks for the mention.

Have just noticed a new vid but it is in German, is there a way to add some English or even other language subtitles to these vids???


----------



## conspiracyorJAC (Apr 2, 2021)

If you ever need a guest on for phantom time theory, I am just about done w/ my notes on it. Let me know! Finding my way around this site slowly!


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 2, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Great effort and thanks for the mention.
> 
> Have just noticed a new vid but it is in German, is there a way to add some English or even other language subtitles to these vids???



I am uploading stuff I find on the web, both in english and german, but mostly in german currently. I don't have any time and energy left to translate the stuff, sorry.

But the recent video is the audio version of the following article, which you can easily translate: Wovon die Ruinen schweigen, flüstern Pyramiden - Teil I

Also: Part 2, Part 3


----------



## Myrrinda (Apr 2, 2021)

This is really cool, a great idea! We're about to move houses so I can't spend extremely much time online, and miss a lot that is going on here. Great when there is a summary!


----------



## zephpilot (Apr 3, 2021)

Having a SH podcast is a great idea. And I do like the podcast format because its good to listen to topics. Also after reading so much text its nice and a little surreal to hear some members speaking.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Great effort and thanks for the mention.
> 
> Have just noticed a new vid but it is in German, is there a way to add some English or even other language subtitles to these vids???



Didn't know it's actually available in english as well.

Will upload to our channel. Uploaded:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olDVsYEAf5E_


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Great effort and thanks for the mention.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## luddite (Apr 5, 2021)

*Episode II is now available.*

*Note: We still have audio issues that we are working through. The 3rd episode will be perfect!!*


_View: https://youtu.be/YuL-Zs8tmc0_


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 6, 2021)

Number one was a critique with the reviewers making up their own versions of the posts and even adding their own photos. In number two the reviewers hadn't even read the posts they are reviewing.

The images of text scrolling up and down on the screen too fast to be read with people talking over the top of it, just doesn't work imo.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 6, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Number one was a critique with the reviewers making up their own versions of the posts and even adding their own photos. In number two the reviewers hadn't even read the posts they are reviewing.
> 
> The images of text scrolling up and down on the screen too fast to be read with people talking over the top of it, just doesn't work imo.



what I have seen elsewehre is that people first record while browsing, and afterwards edit the video with overlays of fitting images, videos, text parts. that makes it easier to follow.


----------



## luddite (Apr 6, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Number one was a critique with the reviewers making up their own versions of the posts and even adding their own photos.


Yes, and it took way too long to edit and release. Literally 1.5 days. It won't be done like that again. Thanks!



Will Scarlet said:


> In number two the reviewers hadn't even read the posts they are reviewing.
> 
> The images of text scrolling up and down on the screen too fast to be read with people talking over the top of it, just doesn't work imo.


That was done on purpose so we didn't repeat the mistake of Ep I. It's to make it fresher. I think Ep. 3 has to be a happy medium somewhere.



dreamtime said:


> what I have seen elsewehre is that people first record while browsing, and afterwards edit the video with overlays of fitting images, videos, text parts. that makes it easier to follow.


Did that in Ep. I. Took too long and is not going to make a short weekly review easy and efficient to do.

Thanks for the feedback. We are doing a dry run this week with new microphones so we can get perfect sound and levels. Hopefully we can incorporate what @Will Scarlet suggested as to the scrolling... maybe go a bit slower there.

I think we can make it even shorter. Aim for 15 to 20mins... definitely under 25mins.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 6, 2021)

luddite said:


> Hopefully we can incorporate what @Will Scarlet suggested as to the scrolling... maybe go a bit slower there.



I believe that to expect people to read text on-screen and listen to a commentary at the same time is too much. No scrolling at all would be ideal and just a few static visual clues as to the content with a brief summary as the spoken narrative. Discussion is not necessary imo. Like dreamtime said, but simpler really.


----------



## luddite (Apr 6, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully we can incorporate what @Will Scarlet suggested as to the scrolling... maybe go a bit slower there.
> ...


That's how we feel also. 

The first episode: we prepared way too much and editing was a nightmare. We aim to give a brief summary of each thread next time.


----------



## luddite (Apr 12, 2021)

*Episode III is now available: Shorter, sharper and higher production values.

*


----------



## Oracle (Apr 13, 2021)

What a treat! I think this is the format we want. Easy to listen to, interesting, and more truly a "week in review" than the other formats we tried. This style's a keeper I think.... the shortened commentary time allows a greater selection of threads, and it's much better  just summarising like someone mentioned earlier. I for one haven't been able to visit sh much recently so really appreciated the snapshot that shows me what threads I may have missed during the week and which might interest me.

   I also think the two voice option better than the three...improved audio and comfort level ( less hesitancy worried about talking over someone else and less silences for the same reason).
The new audio recording app has worked out well ( and mics), a vast improvement other than a high pitched hum running throughout which if untraceable can be eliminated by noise sampling and suppression.

I thoroughly enjoyed listening to you lads interact, from the sidelines haha, and actually think you bounce so well off each other this should be the primary team and I and others can hop in as needed to give you breaks.
Well done both of you, glad you were spared hours of editing Luddite!


----------



## luddite (Apr 13, 2021)

Oracle said:


> What a treat! I think this is the format we want. Easy to listen to, interesting, and more truly a "week in review" than the other formats we tried. This style's a keeper I think.... the shortened commentary time allows a greater selection of threads, and it's much better  just summarising like someone mentioned earlier. I for one haven't been able to visit sh much recently so really appreciated the snapshot that shows me what threads I may have missed during the week and which might interest me.
> 
> I also think the two voice option better than the three...improved audio and comfort level ( less hesitancy worried about talking over someone else and less silences for the same reason).
> The new audio recording app has worked out well ( and mics), a vast improvement other than a high pitched hum running throughout which if untraceable can be eliminated by noise sampling and suppression.
> ...



Thanks @Oracle - We all worked towards this end. Great feedback and testing all round! This format can be taken up with anyone and the editing was so easy. Literally 30 minutes and then upload. (all free software exept the intro image software for PNG editing...I use fireworks but many free apps can edit it). I used reaper (audio) and shotcut (video). (can share my templates of course).


----------



## luddite (Apr 21, 2021)

Episode IV is now live: Thanks to @Oracle and @MgvdT for a awesome episode!!



Threads referenced: @kd-755 @Silveryou @Catalyst @dreamtime @Will Scarlet @Seventh Son @JWW427 @Citezenship


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice, it's getting better every time! Next maybe add some full width video sequences and images in between, anf focus on some specific aspects instead of only summarizing things losely. I think since people can and will read the threads themselves (and if they don't, they won't really benefit from being told a lose summary) the value is in pointing out specific things - for example, there's software where you can mark a specific line of text before starting the recording.

I like the length of 20 minutes.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-simple-highlighter/hhlhjgianpocpoppaiihmlpgcoehlhio
It's also possible to control the screen size of the recorded session - so that viewers do not see the redundant stuff like browser address bar.


----------



## luddite (Apr 21, 2021)

Good points. OBS can capture a section but I don't know how yet. It's all very difficult.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 21, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> focus on some specific aspects instead of only summarizing things losely


The problem is keeping it around the twenty minute mark and yet staying true to the title. We have discussed perhaps doing a separate podcast so we can expand beyond a week in review to go more deeply into topics and comments but if so it is a while off yet as we're concentrating on getting this right first.


----------



## luddite (Apr 21, 2021)

Oracle said:


> The problem is keeping it around the twenty minute mark and yet staying true to the title. We have discussed perhaps doing a separate podcast so we can expand beyond a week in review to go more deeply into topics and comments but if so it is a while off yet as we're concentrating on getting this right first.



I think once a month we could do an interview style one with some authors of big threads.


----------



## Armouro (Apr 23, 2021)

I would very much like to aid in this effort.  
How have the weekly shows been received, as a whole?
Having talked at length with Trismegistus about the crew-run showcase of SH content; I'm quite excited to see this move forward.


I have some notes, but I'd like to save them for a dedicated conversation on the subject of presentation/podcasting.


----------



## luddite (Apr 23, 2021)

Armouro said:


> I would very much like to aid in this effort.
> How have the weekly shows been received, as a whole?
> Having talked at length with Trismegistus about the crew-run showcase of SH content; I'm quite excited to see this move forward.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Hop ontot the mattermost chat and hit us up in the podcast channel.

The podcasts are getting some solid views now. We had some teething problems but are good now.


----------



## Armouro (Apr 23, 2021)

luddite said:


> Armouro said:
> 
> 
> > I would very much like to aid in this effort.
> ...


Will do.
Have you got a link to the mattermost chat?


----------



## Oracle (Apr 23, 2021)

It's posted a few posts above yours.
@Armouro Sorry, I didn't realise we'd moved on to a second page. ?
https://stolenhistory.net/misc/login-chat


----------



## Armouro (Apr 23, 2021)

Oracle said:


> It's posted a few posts above yours.
> @Armouro Sorry, I didn't realise we'd moved on to a second page. ?
> https://stolenhistory.net/misc/login-chat


The link is dead. I tried every iteration of, as I saw, in the two pages of the thread.  Hahah, I'm here, I'm just trying to get there!
Can you steal a link from the mattermost and post it for me here?
Sorry for the trouble!
-Armouro


----------



## Oracle (Apr 23, 2021)

https://stolenhistory.net/misc/login-chat


----------



## Armouro (Apr 23, 2021)

Oracle said:


> https://stolenhistory.net/misc/login-chat


Ah.
The page says "You do not have permission to view this page"
I'm locked out.
To view through SH, my permissions may need to be changed.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 23, 2021)

Ah, perhaps it's for trusted members only ? Check in with the mods maybe. @luddite


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 23, 2021)

luddite said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...



I am also happy to host.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 23, 2021)

It would be wonderful to have you on.
I'm just going to copy this from the first page to  here.


Oracle said:


> https://stolenhistory.net/misc/login-chat
> 
> I've created a chatroom there for joining the hosting team.
> Look in the left menu for Week in Review podcast channel and join to express interest.


----------



## luddite (Apr 27, 2021)

*Week In Review Episode V is available*


----------



## luddite (May 9, 2021)

*Week In Review Episode VI is available*


----------



## JWW427 (May 9, 2021)

Episode IV is much better. More images and video with commentary.


----------



## laanehunt (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, I enjoyed all the episodes. These videos are giving a bird's-eye view of overall new topics by people who are already familiar with many subjects in this forum.

May we expect new episodes in the future? Even once a month is more than enough to introduce new and interesting topics to newcomers and people who don't have much time to go through all the material in this forum.

It would be insanely rewarding if all new video discussions had details or glimpses into overall big picture of forgotten history as well.

Thanks again for these videos. It's definitely not an easy undertaking as we all have things to do etc.


----------



## luddite (Mar 30, 2022)

laanehunt said:


> Hi, I enjoyed all the episodes. These videos are giving a bird's-eye view of overall new topics by people who are already familiar with many subjects in this forum.
> 
> May we expect new episodes in the future? Even once a month is more than enough to introduce new and interesting topics to newcomers and people who don't have much time to go through all the material in this forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you. We are looking at a format change for them. Stay tuned.


----------

